# My sons first buck



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Wel we went to Ndlumvuzi 
Jeandre my son used a 44pound Diamond Edge, arrow was 340grn with a 125 grn Stinger 2blade broadhead. It was not a perfect shot , but the Duiker only managed 40 yards before expiring from a ruptured spleen.








I shot this young impala ram








Elite E 500 , 540 grn arrow 125grn Slicktrick

Groete
Stefan


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Congratulations Jeandre and Stefan.
Well done and a fine trophy too.
Your son look like a forthcoming new African bowhunter - Great


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

Congrats to you and your son!

Tell me where did you find Magnus Stingers in SA? I've been looking for a supplier.

Thanks,

ZA


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

*Great Stuff!!!*

Baie geluk jou laaitie se eerste bok! Dis 'n uitstekende duikertjie.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Mogudus*

Geluk aan beide Mogudus.Stefan wat van jou lusern?
Philip


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

That's great for both of you.


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Za boy I will go look in our local bowshop if they have any left


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Baie netjies!


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*The kids rule...*

Great to see some awesome young bowhunters coming through the ranks.

keep up the the good work


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Baie Geluk Stefan and Jeandre, Martie must be very proud of her both great hunters.


----------



## GrootWildJagter (Apr 24, 2008)

Uitstekend! Wonder wie is die trotste, pa of seun


----------

